# Help a University Student set up a studio?



## TCull (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'd really like to get some sort of seamless background studio going when I get my tax return. I have a rough idea of the end result but triggers, which strobes, stands, and accessories are a challenge to find cheap and yet reliable.

I'd like to ideally get this:


Gear List:
4 Strobes (prefered) OR 2 strobes and 2 sources of constant white light that I can apply gels too.
a seamless white background
the necessary stands for the paper roll, strobes
1 transmitter and 3 receivers
2 peices of white tile board for reflection and base.
Softbox
Grids for key lighting.

I was looking at photoflex triggers (look like rf602's) or Cactus V5s. Strobes were the Photoflex Starfires http://www.photoflex.com/Pro_Products/Accessories/StarFire_trade___digital_flash/index.htm. 

Any opinions would be great. I have about 1300-1450 to play with, less is obviously better. Maybe I only need 3 strobes and one from above the background to illuminate it.

Here is my quick paint mock up attached.



I hope this is feasible, I'd really like to do some strobe work, and I've seen some inspiring photos done with it. As well, the strobes would help with things like snowboarding photos. I'll save longer if it's not able to be done properly with my given budget, I'd rather start off right and have gear that will last me.

Thanks for looking


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 29, 2012)

TCull said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'd really like to get some sort of seamless background studio going when I get my tax return. I have a rough idea of the end result but triggers, which strobes, stands, and accessories are a challenge to find cheap and yet reliable.
> 
> ...



Spending other people's money... sounds fun... Strobes will be your biggest expense... Obviously the more power, the more money, but the more power, the more you can play with softboxes, diffusion and still keep a high output... I'm a believer in the white lightning products, but for 3 of them may chew up your entire budget... Look into alien bee's... Be careful with strobes... the bargain stuff can easily go through a flash tube in a week or sooner... I would also check craigslist... see if you can pick something up for dimes on the dollar. Honestly look at spending close to $400 minimum for 3 good heads, and that may even have compromises at that. 

Stands you can actually surprisingly pick up quality stands on ebay... people always are looking to unload stands so look at that route. Background stands and backgrounds... Seamless 4-5 feet wide by like 30 feet run roughly $35-40... You could look on ebay for muslims... sometimes you can get a muslim and background stand kit for like $100-150... you could use that background stand set with just about any background, so there you go. 

Softboxes, check adorama/bh photo video... they will give you a good baseline on what to expect price wise and then shop around on ebay with those prices, if you can find a cheaper solution, do it, if not, then get the adorama/bh photo softboxes... Just beware softboxes on ebay may be imports or lower quality materials so they may not last as long. Also make sure your softbox comes with a speedring that will fit your strobes.... I'm not 100% sure on them for alien bees, but alien bee may provide generic speedrings to be used on softboxes or the softbox co may have a dedicated speedring. Backgrounds i've gotten from ebay tend to be pretty good quality and so have the stands. 

recievers/transmitters, there are ebay knock-off's of the pocketwizzards... I haven't played with any but by all means try them out and let us know...

On another point, the starfires are not strobes... they are lower quality/powered on/off camera flashes... They only have a GN of like 30... Keep that in mind. Also, I would focus your set up with 2 lights hitting the subject, one key, one fill... and then have the 3rd light feathered hitting the subject as a rim light and spilling onto the background to give that more depth. 2 lights on the background is good if you want high key, but then you need enough front lighting or you may just end up with a silhouette. 

Lastly reflectors you can get cheap foam core from just about any arts and craft stores.


----------



## Penn Jennings (Feb 29, 2012)

Here are my rambling thoughts 

*Background System*
A portable background stand is only $120. They let you work any place and don't require installation. However, it's a major pain in the ass to role your paper back up. I do this time to time and rolling the paper backup is a pain.


If you can, I'd go with a wall mount system. It would be about $60 for a 3 mount system and 1 handle. You can always add handles for $30 later. Rolling the paper back up is as easy as pulling on the chain handle.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/15646-REG/Delta_44120_Background_Holder_Hooks.html

As you probably know, paper is about $60 per roll including shipping.


*Lights*
This is where things get interesting. I personally hate constant lights. I know some people like them but I don't. A few hours of staring at bright light make me and my models "fuzzy". I like the idea of having at least 500 watt lights. 320 watts lights are cheaper though. I have some 320s. They work fine 98% of the time since I like to shoot around f5.6. If you add gels to 320s you might find that even at full power you have to start opening up to f4. Dark gels can easily drop your output by a stop or 2. If you do go 320s, since they are cheapest, You could get a pair now and later add 500 or 640 watt lights. You can always use the 320s later for hair and background lights. A pair of 320s will cost at least $350 including a light stand. I wouldn't waste any money on anything less than 320.

Examples.
http://www.paulcbuff.com/b800.php
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/404233-REG/Photogenic_906910_AKC320_StudioMax_III_320.html


*Light Modifiers*
I love soft boxes, more than I do umbrellas. On a budget though, umbrella are $15 - $100, soft boxes are $100 and up. I would suggest maybe starting with umbrellas. The softness is about the same. The big difference that I find is that umbrellas spill more light and require slightly more power. If most go with a soft box now, I would suggest shopping around. Years ago I got a 1000 watt photogenic light, a photogenic soft box and barn doors. Boy did I get rooked. I noticed that all photogenic gear is stupid expense. For example, look at these 2 barn door products. I own both. The photogenic barn doors are better but not 4 times better justify $200 vs $45. By the way, if you want to play with gels, I would recommend those cheaper barn doors and they include gels.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/89701-REG/Photogenic_918742_4_Leaf_Barndoor_Kit.html
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004RYM2HE/ref=oh_o06_s01_i00_details


*Triggers*
You can get a set of 3 triggers for under $60. You will also need a cable for each light. Those should be under $20 each. I'd get some cheap ones with a good reputation and 30 day return policy and just try them. 


*Extras*
Light meters are still a must for studio work, unless you wanna be a "guesser". It works but often because you bracket a lot or dumb luck.

If you like location work, consider a battery back like this one.
http://www.paulcbuff.com/vm120.php

Get some clips, they cheap and very handy.




All of this puts you at about $1100 so far.

Background System and 2 rolls of paper $200
320 Watt monolights (x3) $1,050
Barn Doors w/ gels $100
Triggers $100


This is all just my opinion though. Good luck, I know that this is exciting


EDIT: I added the 3rd light. It still keeps you at $1,450 even if they are all 320ws lights. The Alien Bee is worth looking at.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Mar 6, 2012)

I second the recommendation for ebay/craigslist, I just got some (very, very old) Novotrons off of it, 4 heads, 1 880w/s pack with stands, shoot-thru umbrellas, sync cord which would be more than sufficient for a starter studio kit (which is sorta my idea for getting it).

Be careful with older equipment though, make sure you turn it off and completely drain the power before plugging/unplugging any head.


----------



## Orion (Mar 9, 2012)

Right here:

http://www.paulcbuff.com/pkg-portraitstudio.php


----------



## Neeneko (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, other people have pointed out Alien Bee stuff already, so I will chime in with suggesting http://mpex.com/strobist/strobist-kits.html which make a number of 'starving student' kits.


----------

